# Texas Longhorns



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i know the lady longhorns are young, but they have a really bad half court offense. some good post scoring, but the perimeter play is awful. they started getting out on the break and they were finally able to pull away from louisana lafayette. when they cant get out in the open court, they look worse than ULL and they wouold have been out of it if it werent for the free throw line.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah i saw a little bit of that game...they don't look to good. They'll struggle against the top teams if they don't get their stuff 2gether...


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

One of the things that disturbed me last night was seeing Erika have to play the point. She is a bona fide shooter, and when she has to cocentrate on distributing the ball, she can't get in position to touch and shoot. She is amazing when she can get her shoulders straight to the basket and let it fly...but that isn't possible because she can't feed herself the ball...LOL.

But, on the bright side...what can you say about Tiffany Jackson??? :rbanana: I am going to double check some numbers, but they were saying that the three ball she shot and made is her first at Texas. That surprises me, because she played the power forward her first year, and I thought I remembered her shooting a lot from the outside...but, maybe not. And then Miss Jackson ran the floor as the point guard!!! Six foot four, showin' it all!!!

And my girl...Number 44, Katrina Robinson!!! I lubs hur!!! I was glad to see how well she and Tiffany played together. It was good to see Williams and Baily back out there, too.

Yes, the offense looked like the dickens, but with some more time this young team will be one to be reckoned with.


----------

